# Display goes off the screen



## Kadianred (Apr 28, 2001)

My display is going off the screen & I can't seem to change it in the display or monitor settings...hmmmm?...Is there a way to re-set to default?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

You will probably need to reinstall your video drivers. when you go to start, control panel, display, settings tab, what options do you have 16colors only ????

Also check start, control panel, system, device manager, display adapter, what is listed for display adapters.


----------



## Kadianred (Apr 28, 2001)

Thanks for the reply!

I have High Color(16bit)

Display adapter: Intel(R) 810e Chipset Graphics Driver (DC133 FSB133) 4.11.01.1321

Is there another possible problem?

[Edited by Kadianred on 04-28-2001 at 04:12 PM]


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Sorry I am brain dead today If it doesn't give you any options to change you resoloution in the settings tab you will need to reinstall your video drivers. Onboard chips drive me nuts 

I take it it is using 640 x 480 res at this time, if not it's another problem.


----------



## Kadianred (Apr 28, 2001)

Thanks for your help...it's actually set at 800 x 600 res...I'll play around & then maybe reinstall

Thanks again!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Thats weird, do you have some type of zoom option, seen that before you can hit a key and make it zoom but you need to hit the key again to get it to unzoom.

Anyways it doesn't seem to be a driver issue.

Check and make sure your monitor is configured right but it sounds like zoom was enabled and needs to be disabled. I know it is an option in my vid card set up


----------



## Kadianred (Apr 28, 2001)

Well, I came home & it was fixed...guess my roommate got on & changed whatever I had done...will reply when I find out what she did. Thanks!


----------

